

All your passwords are belong to us - cocoon
http://getcocoon.tumblr.com/post/3899930674/all-your-passwords-are-belong-to-us

======
cocoon
Automated is correct. It certainly is not a come-on-and-crack-me password.
When they move on to a brute force attack, with 14+ chars it is not doable.
Check out this article:

John Pozadzides Tells All [http://www.bnet.com/blog/businesstips/how-easy-is-
it-to-hack...](http://www.bnet.com/blog/businesstips/how-easy-is-it-to-hack-
your-password-john-pozadzides-tells-all/6986)

------
wladimir
He proposes the following scheme

    
    
        * !Ial2eNwNaBatcIPTWI (Twitter)
    
        * !Ial2eNwNaBatcIPFBK (Facebook)
    
        * !Ial2eNwNaBatcIPLIN (LinkedIn)
    

Why would this be good? When a hacker sees the name of one site in the
password, couldn't they simply guess the others?

~~~
mooism2
It's going to be automated, so a hacker will only see a password if they
choose to log in manually to that account for some reason.

